# Must SEE!! only $17.95 M



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Derek Jeter Takes a Second Swing at Selling NYC Penthouse
Derek Jeter's swank Trump World Tower home is back up for grabsâthis time for a cool $17.95M ($2M less than the previous asking price). The 88th floor penthouse, set high in the tallest residential building on the eastside, provides un-paralleled views of the Manhattan skyline. Complimenting the sights are floor-to-ceiling windows, a wood burning fireplace and a grand entertaining space, with billiards room and formal dining room. Sounds like a catch to us!
See more photos & detailshttp://www.trulia.com/property/3082547760-845-United-Nations-Plz-PH88B-New-York-NY-10017?ecampaign=cnews201205A&eurl=www.trulia.com%2Fproperty%2F3082547760-845-United-Nations-Plz-88B-New-York-NY-10017


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Does this mean we have to use container gardening?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

88th floor- with wood burning fireplace.........long way for wood and ashes to travel!
Plenty of windows and surely there is a balcony for the" garden"


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I guess I'll have to pass on it. I don't like heights.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm thinking that since I don't play billards that the table could be converted to a chicken coop. The side pockets would make excellent nests and maybe the pool stcks could be fashioned into perches.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh! The estimated monthly payment is over 87 THOUSAND dollars a month!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I would snap that up, but buying groceries this week has left me just a little short...


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Waiting Falcon said:


> 88th floor- with wood burning fireplace.........long way for wood and ashes to travel!
> Plenty of windows and surely there is a balcony for the" garden"


I can see how to get the ashes down but tossing that wood up to the balcony wood take some doing :awh:


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Linsay2231 said:


> Oh my gosh! The estimated monthly payment is over 87 THOUSAND dollars a month!


If you need to be concerned with the payment amount, you can not afford it.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

time to cash in those aluminum cans.


----------

